# Looking for a black sable with good temperant...



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey y'all I live in central California and was just wondering if there was any black sable breeders with a family friendly temperant? I was hoping for something in California but if there is a reputable breeder in Arizona, Nevada or Washington I Am willing to drive. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WascoGSD said:


> Hey y'all I live in central California and was just wondering if there was any black sable breeders with a family friendly temperant? !


Kim at justk9s breeds black sables in California, I don't know how friendly her temperament is though.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Kim at justk9s breeds black sables in California, I don't know how friendly her temperament is though.


 
I love your sense of humor!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Kim at justk9s breeds black sables in California, I don't know how friendly her temperament is though.


 
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Welllll a black sable is most likely going to be from working lines .... family friendly sure....but may not be the kind of couch potato or fund laid back pet most families like.

The only reason you see so many sables in the working lines is there is no intent to breed for color and sable is dominant. 

Perhaps if you had a better list of what you want out of a dog - "family friendly" means different things to different folks......are we talking lay around on the deck and go for walks, are we talking about hiking and getting into dogsport of some type?
Even the wild and crazy working lines (not all are wild and crazy though) love their family as that is the breed.

I would say don't look for someone who breeds for color but if you have a strong color preference.....well...you can probably find it. Not like a sable is all that uncommon, even the very dark ones called "black" sables.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually you should be looking for a good temperament and would prefer black sable

Temperament /sound/good health I think should be first then color..tho I do like those black/dark sables myself.

Kim does have beautiful dogs But as nancy said "family friendly" can be different things to different people.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, I understand the color preference

Grim is a dark sable and Beau is a patterned sable and gets lighter every day. Who knows how he will wind up? He had what I was looking for. Hoo-boy - these dogs have a mind of their own entering the teenage years...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nancy, do you have pictures of Beau?? Now that we have had his mom here for a few days, I'm curious to see what he looks like.  His mom is very pretty, very nice head for a female.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I believe Nancy, if you go back through old posts they have a sable now...not sure of the lines or behavior of the pup...but back through old posts...


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Nancy, do you have pictures of Beau?? Now that we have had his mom here for a few days, I'm curious to see what he looks like.  His mom is very pretty, very nice head for a female.


Is she visiting with one of your boys?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will have to take a recent one. Hard for him to stay still - growing like a weed. See if I can upload one tonight.

I really liked her when I met her of course all she had her mind on was a ball. She (mom) is one of Julia Priest's dogs. Dad was a blocky Czech dog and Beau has some massive bone but he is still at that wiry puppy stage.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is a nice girl, very obedient.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Tell her that her son needs a talking too. He has a GREAT temperament but is going into the selective deafness stage. Funny how he can always hear the dog food.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Tell her that her son needs a talking too. He has a GREAT temperament but is going into the selective deafness stage. Funny how he can always hear the dog food.


OMG this is soooo familiar! Will sit here talking AT Jinx it just goes through one ear and out the other but no matter how focused she is on something else SOMEHOW she ALWAYS manages to hear "you want a bite?" or "wheres your ball?"


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Nancy, do you have pictures of Beau?? Now that we have had his mom here for a few days, I'm curious to see what he looks like.  His mom is very pretty, very nice head for a female.


Moved a picture to the pictures forum.
Mom's picture on PDB is not nearly as nice as she is in person.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I really liked my breeder here in Arizona, although I know another member here found that they did not mesh well with her. Her dogs are Czech and Slovakian working lines, so depending on what you are looking for that may or may not work. Glock is a dark/black sable, depending on who you ask I guess!! She has had sables of different shades, bi-colors, and blacks.


----------

